# Parrot question. :(



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Last night my african grey, Echo, bit my husband pretty hard. She is usually pretty gentle and mild, but she never really liked him. I think his feelings are hurt more than his hand. She chose me as her person early on, which is sad because she was a gift for him. But we knew there was a chance of that happening.

She also had a bad molt a few months ago that was really hard on her, so she started plucking, and now it's become habit. She only plucks her neck, but it's frustrating. 

She's got a ton of toys and is on a pelleted diet.

Have any of you had a bird on prozac? I wonder if it would help. :/


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I am not a bird person but Parrots are cool to me. My teacher said usually parrots pluck because they are bored. She also said that most people only buy one bird. Parrots are social and in the wild live in flocks. ( my teacher was a zoo vet for years) 

My mom wants a parrot some day but we probably would have to buy maybe 3 to make them happy or get a small flock of 5 lol. I know not all parrots will pluck just because they are alone but my teacher explained that is usually the reason.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Hehe, Echo is NOT a fan of other birds, unfortunately. We've had to board her a few times for our trips to the UK to visit hubby's family, and she pretty much tried to beat the h*ll out of the other parrots. She even kicked the crap out of 'the bird in the mirror', so we had to take that away. lol

She's quite a character. She is extremely spoiled and always in the middle of the action. I really think she started plucking because of that bad molt, and it just became a habit, like nail biting. She also knows it upsets me, so if she's not getting her way she'll grab a feather and look at me as if to say 'Don't make me pluck this!' She's like having a two year old! With a bigger vocabulary.

The other issue with another bird is that she might bond to that bird and not like me anymore! 

Maybe I should get her some more challenging toys. :/ 

She's been in a snit since we got Flip to be honest. She is jealous.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

No you can't put birds on pills like that. There are always reasons they pluck and it's hard to pinpoint what those reasons are. More than likely it's because she's upset or because she's not stimulated enough. People don't understand how much parrots need to be stimulated especially smart birds like the African Grey. I've done a lot of research on parrots so if you want to PM me I can give you links to behavior websites and things like that.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

She is always in the middle of the action at home, she gets so much attention, it's ridiculous. She has a portable play stand that we drag around from room to room for her so she can be with us all the time. 

The only thing that changed recently is the addition of Flip. But she started the plucking thing before then. One of the avian vets I know rather well suggested the liquid prozac for her, she agreed that the molt probably started her plucking. I was just wondering of anyone had experience with the drug and a bird. I hate to medicate her if I don't have to though.

When we got her she was a bit of a disaster, she was a 'high drama' bird...and she calmed down with care and attention (and a proper [email protected] diet!). 

Bleh. I just feel bad for her.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

taxtell said:


> She is always in the middle of the action at home, she gets so much attention, it's ridiculous. She has a portable play stand that we drag around from room to room for her so she can be with us all the time.
> 
> The only thing that changed recently is the addition of Flip. But she started the plucking thing before then. One of the avian vets I know rather well suggested the liquid prozac for her, she agreed that the molt probably started her plucking. I was just wondering of anyone had experience with the drug and a bird. I hate to medicate her if I don't have to though.
> 
> ...


there are some topical bird sprays that you can use to soothe the itchy. My goffin began to pluck and we had to use an elizabethan collar for birds  It worked and he has never done it again My vet explained that it is a release of endomorphens that cause a bird to pluck it soothes them, when they are stressed. . He explained that you need to interupt the behavior. BTW Greys are famous for being pluckers.plucking is a horrible behavior. I assume that you checked for mites? 
Here are some of things I found worked for my cockatoos 

http://harrisonsbirdfoods.com/
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=5059+6561+6562+13416&pcatid=13416# 

Natra Pet Bird Bath Spray 
Or just simply misting with water can help . Sometimes they just plain get dry  
i hope this helps


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

I will definitely try the spray!
Thanks!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

bigredpoodle said:


> there are some topical bird sprays that you can use to soothe the itchy. My goffin began to pluck and we had to use an elizabethan collar for birds  It worked and he has never done it again My vet explained that it is a release of endomorphens that cause a bird to pluck it soothes them, when they are stressed. . He explained that you need to interupt the behavior. BTW Greys are famous for being pluckers.plucking is a horrible behavior. I assume that you checked for mites?
> Here are some of things I found worked for my cockatoos
> 
> http://harrisonsbirdfoods.com/
> ...



Wow and would never had guess they would have this for birds lol That is cool. My mom really wants a cockatoo I really like them also.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

*My birds.*

These are my birds Rose and Mr Magoo 
Rose is a Moluccan and gooey is a goffin 
Cockatoos are pretty noisey you have to really love birds Rose is perpetuall for sale to the right home of course she is LOUD!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

What pretty cockatoos!

I attached a kinda bad cameraphone pic of Echo.


----------



## katsdogworld (Jan 24, 2009)

Check out all of the writings by Chet at www.birdtricks.com
He has a lot of great ideas for bird training, in a nutshell reframing your relationship, I highly recommend as his recommendations seem to be soundly based in positive reinforcement.


----------



## Flake (Oct 18, 2009)

A grey is my dream parrot...a few years away though considering our already nutty household and what you pay for a chick here!

I don't doubt you look after him and spoil him, but I wonder if he has enough toys to really make him think? For example the birdy einstine range? Where to get a treat, he's got to figure out the contraption.

Good luck, it must be heartbreaking!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Flake said:


> A grey is my dream parrot...a few years away though considering our already nutty household and what you pay for a chick here!
> 
> I don't doubt you look after him and spoil him, but I wonder if he has enough toys to really make him think? For example the birdy einstine range? Where to get a treat, he's got to figure out the contraption.
> 
> Good luck, it must be heartbreaking!


I forgot about these we have a wheel that you put nuts in and it keeps gooey busy for days ..


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Such pretty birds! I've always loved Moluccans, ever since I met one named Darlin' who said "Hello Darlin" just like Conway Twitty. He was such a love bug, but already a hot mess. He was being sold on consignment at a local petstore (the sell birds and reptiles, that they breed themselves). He would rub all over me and try to bite anyone who came close while I was holding him. It sound like you are doing everything you can think of for Echo and you've gotten some some good advice too. I hope you can work out her issues.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks my Rose is a total love bug She would NEVER bite. She does not really talk though . Gooey says several phrases.


----------



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

Parrots need more than just pellets. They need SOME seed, but mostly fresh fruits and vegetables. They like to eat at the table with you.

Also lots of toys to tear up and shred. 

I have a Timneh and a Congo.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

maddiek said:


> Parrots need more than just pellets. They need SOME seed, but mostly fresh fruits and vegetables. They like to eat at the table with you.
> 
> Also lots of toys to tear up and shred.
> 
> I have a Timneh and a Congo.


I agree with the fresh veggies ,,,,be careful of fruit some birds will get a yeast infection from the high sugar content. The other GREAT thing for birds is a bean soup less the salt of course there are some great recipes on the web..


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

bigredpoodle said:


> Thanks my Rose is a total love bug She would NEVER bite. She does not really talk though . Gooey says several phrases.


I think how they are raised plays a big role. So many birds are sold to clueless owners and then bounce around, it's really sad. I have a feeling that's what happened to Darlin. I would've love to have taken him, but I don't think it would've been a good fit. I've never owned anything bigger than a Budgie. I don't even know if they'd have sold him to me. They are a really unique shop, the owner breeds most of the animals and his staff is very knowledgable. The tell everyone to call or come in any time for advice on any animal they buy.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> I think how they are raised plays a big role. So many birds are sold to clueless owners and then bounce around, it's really sad. I have a feeling that's what happened to Darlin. I would've love to have taken him, but I don't think it would've been a good fit. I've never owned anything bigger than a Budgie. I don't even know if they'd have sold him to me. They are a really unique shop, the owner breeds most of the animals and his staff is very knowledgable. The tell everyone to call or come in any time for advice on any animal they buy.


Wow they sound very responsible


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> So many birds are sold to clueless owners and then bounce around, it's really sad.


Like with so many pets, I think people don't do the research and understand what a big commitment even the smallest bird is. My mom's budgie lived till he was 11. And some parrots - you have to will them to your grandchildren!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Oops, yes, I forgot to add that Echo is on a lot of fresh veggies too, I just wanted to point out she wasn't on a seeded diet. 
She gets this stuff too, which is breaking the bank, but she's worth it:

http://www.aviannaturals.com/parrotfood_af.html


It's awesome, you add hot water and let it steam, then cool it and serve.
It keeps her occupied for hours as well. She actually picks out the bits she likes and says "Wow!" and chucks what she doesn't with a "No!!!"

I am going to try the moisturizing bird bath for her.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

taxtell said:


> It's awesome, you add hot water and let it steam, then cool it and serve.
> It keeps her occupied for hours as well. She actually picks out the bits she likes and says "Wow!" and chucks what she doesn't with a "No!!!


That's really sweet! You should get a video of her doing that.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

We really need a video camera. She is such a little ham.
This morning she was making train noises the whole time I was getting ready.
Non stop.
Choo choo!
WOO WOO
Choo choo!
WOO WOO.
chug chug chug chug chug
x 100

The other day hubby and I were playing guitar hero, and she was with us on her portable perch thing in the living room. When we played Sympathy for the Devil (stones version) she was doing the "WOO WOO" part perfectly.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

taxtell said:


> We really need a video camera. She is such a little ham.
> This morning she was making train noises the whole time I was getting ready.
> Non stop.
> Choo choo!
> ...


Hahaha! You're making me want a bird now.  They are hilarious.

My mom's budgie from when she was a teenager/ early 20 something is a legend in our family. She got him when he was about 6 weeks and as a result he was really people oriented and talked a lot. One classic was he would take multiple phrases and mash them together. So he'd suddenly start yelling "pi** off happy Christmas" (they were in England, hence the pi**). He also did a spot on impersonation of my dad when he had the flu where he said "ohhhh... I feel ghaaaassssstly" (ghastly = horrible for those non Brits). Hehe, I never met him but really wish I had!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Omg that is great!

People don't realize how smart budgies are!

I love the P*ss off happy Christmas!

That's the funniest thing I've heard in a while. 

My husband is from england, so when Echo mimics him she has his accent, but when she mimics me she has mine. 
She likes to yell "Wotcha!"


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

taxtell said:


> Omg that is great!
> 
> People don't realize how smart budgies are!
> 
> ...


Dontcha just love birds


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Are you sure she doesn't have a mite or something that's bothering her? Does she get regular showers? They are such sensitive creatures that she might sense something in the home that's bothering her. If she's getting a lot of stimulation and the right diet it might be something medical. Are you sure she's a she? Sometimes if they bond with the opposite sex they are their opposite. If that's the case you might be "the one" and that's why your husband was bitten. Greys are typically one person birds and I've heard many many accounts of them biting others in the family because they just don't care for anyone but their person.

Also I read that training daily with just simple things helps to remind them that you are their owner and not the other way around. It's similar to pack order but different. I hope you get it figured out.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

KPoos: No mites. I am a veterinary technician, so I am pretty up to date on her health status...nothing changed there. She saw the avian vet recently just for her physical, and all was well. 

I just recently thought of this: I wonder if she's itchy because she's dry due to us turning the heat on recently! She does get daily showers, but I think I am going to try the moisturizing spray someone linked here from Foster's And Smith.

She is clicker trained and we practice our tricks daily. She also just turned 5 in April, so I think she may be getting kind of hormonal.  She never really liked Stephen, she always preferred me, but she would still tolerate him...but apparently that is changing.  We tried really hard to make sure she was used to different people handling her, and she is usually very polite, but I know that can change as they get older.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

taxtell said:


> KPoos: No mites. I am a veterinary technician, so I am pretty up to date on her health status...nothing changed there. She saw the avian vet recently just for her physical, and all was well.
> 
> I just recently thought of this: I wonder if she's itchy because she's dry due to us turning the heat on recently! She does get daily showers, but I think I am going to try the moisturizing spray someone linked here from Foster's And Smith.
> 
> She is clicker trained and we practice our tricks daily. She also just turned 5 in April, so I think she may be getting kind of hormonal.  She never really liked Stephen, she always preferred me, but she would still tolerate him...but apparently that is changing.  We tried really hard to make sure she was used to different people handling her, and she is usually very polite, but I know that can change as they get older.


I had forgotten about the sexual maturity thing AH HA !!!! Some birds do have a very hard time with this period in their lives...


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

OMG I love your birds BRP !

Every time I get a chance to be around a cockatoo they are such fun and sweet birds.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> OMG I love your birds BRP !
> 
> Every time I get a chance to be around a cockatoo they are such fun and sweet birds.


They are funny especially the goffin gooey He will do just about anything to make you laugh. Rose the moluccan is a bit more serious not a huge toy player and always wants to be held. She does like to hang upside down and make monkey noises..


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

taxtell said:


> I will definitely try the spray!
> Thanks!


Be sure not to get in her eyes ears or her nose


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> OMG I love your birds BRP !
> 
> Every time I get a chance to be around a cockatoo they are such fun and sweet birds.


Haha, I really like cockatoos.  But whenever I think of them now, I think of the one at Harrods that "attacked" Sophia Loren. The funny thing is my mom and I were in the store a week before and my mom chatted to the cockatoo (Peaches), who was loving all over her. Then a week later there she is in the news for going after a legendary actress. Don't know what Sophia did to upset her!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kyf4s1wR2w&feature=player_embedded#


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Aha sexual maturity. Sounds like you might have a solution.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

KPoos said:


> Aha sexual maturity. Sounds like you might have a solution.


This sounds bad, but I wish she could have stayed a baby forever.

Too bad you can't spay or neuter parrots.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

taxtell said:


> This sounds bad, but I wish she could have stayed a baby forever.
> 
> Too bad you can't spay or neuter parrots.


I know you can spay and neuter most anything but a bird. You will know it's really bad when the parrot starts trying to feed you. Then you have bird vomit on you and the bird expect you to like it.:wacko:


----------

